# Planer Sled for Flattening Boards



## dsbwoodcraft (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Lumberjocks-this is my first post.
I have some slightly bowed maple and walnut boards that I need to flatten before I resaw them. I know that if I run them through as they are, I will end up with smoother bowed boards. I have read somewhere that you can make some kind of a fixture that enables you to send the boards through the planar and get them flat. I just cant remember how it is done.

I have thought of screwing or stapling the sides of the boards to a pair of runners that I know are flat and running that through the planar but I'd like to check with you all first to see if someone had a better idea. Has anyone out there done this before? If so, I would greatly appreciate you sharing your experience- especially if you have pictures. Thanks!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I put thin wedges under my problem board where there are gaps after sticking it to a known flat board, chalk the surface, and run rthrough the planer until the entire surface is free of chalk (or Pencil) marks. Then take it of the flat board, flip it over , and plane to thickness. If your board has very much cup, twist, or warp you can end up with very thin stock!


----------



## dsbwoodcraft (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds easy enough. Do you just use a little carpet tape to hold the board onto the flat stock? I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use double faced tape for smaller boards and screwed on cleats for bigger ones. Just make sure your cleats/screws are well below the planer blades!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Although there is a longer wait time I just glued shims to the bottom of my board due to length. I can use my bench to test out a 6' board but don't have flat plywood to build that large a sled on so I grabbed a bunch of thin cut offs out of the garbage to use as shims and when I had just the right shims I glued them in place. Mine was twisted so made sure to shim both ends so that one end wouldn't be made to thin by only shimming the one end.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I use a melamine shelf and hot melt glue.
The glue keeps the shims in place and set up fast. It also comes off the boards easy.
It just takes a little glue on each and I use some glue on the trailing end to help keep it from slipping.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

If you can get hold of Wood magazine Sept. 2012, #213, there's a good article & picture. I am going to try it with a twisted piece of maple I have.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

I knew there was a purpose for Melamine boards! Great tip.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you don't have a jointer, those techniques mentioned will work. Don't expect perfection.


----------



## volfan (Aug 4, 2012)

The January 2005 issue of Fine Woodworking Magazine has plans for a planer sled that works great. I made a 4 ft. and 8 ft. version. I use them often.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=5245

I built the Fine Woodworking sled in the video listed here, and it works great.
(not sure how to make the address a direct link)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

As did Rich, I built that sled, too. It does work great.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Try glueing straight and flat runners on both sides of the board…... make them 6 or so inches longer than the board and it will help with any planer snipe you may have. Remember also a good drum sander will do the same. When your done just saw off the runners. Hope this makes scense…. I normally use poplar for the runners I call them cause it is cheap.


----------

